# Nitric Acid Storage



## grainsofgold (May 12, 2008)

*What can you safely store Nitric Acid in (67% baum)?*

Only amber lab bottles ? What type of cap do you need 

Nalgene plastic?

I was told that Nitric will eat through rubber stoppers-

Where is the best place to buy containers for Nitric? 

Thanks

Grains of gold


----------



## Harold_V (May 12, 2008)

Stainless (300 series) is the best possible storage. Containers made of 316 in particular. 

Amber bottles are desirable, but they should have a lid intended for chemical packaging. Nitric raises hell with many of the plastics. Keep nitric out of sunlight. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (May 12, 2008)

I think one could mix a little HF to nitric acid to allow storage in Stainless tanks...


----------



## Lou (May 13, 2008)

HF would not be needed.

It's not 67 Baume by the way  That would be quite, erm, impossible 

This 67% stuff (c. 16M, d 1.4 if you prefer) is rather tame. It will mess with phenolic caps over time, but Bakelite resin is resistant. Amber glass is important, as sunlight decomposes nitric acid. HDPE will hold up somewhat, PTFE and other fluoromers are best for ALL acids and that is what I use for my HNO3, HF, H2SO4, SO3, N2H4, Br2, etc. Generally speaking, most non-fluorinated plastics don't hold up well to HNO3 over long periods of time. 
*
Or you could just use aluminum. Nitric won't affect aluminum as it is an oxidizing acid.*


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (May 16, 2008)

Lou, 
if aluminum is an oxidizer, would that create a gas inside the container, or am i thinking of something else?
thanks,
Ezra


----------



## tlcarrig (May 16, 2008)

Calgold, the nitric is the oxidizer. Notice the O3 on the end. Once the nitric reacts with the first few molecular layers of the Al, they are turned into aluminum oxide which is then impenatrable by the nitric. Kinda like it builds its own kryptonite jail.


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2008)

You're thinking of something else. Aluminum is not an oxidizer except in very, very few circumstance. If you don't believe me about nitric not affecting aluminum, try it out, see if you can dissolve the aluminum.


Lou


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (May 16, 2008)

Lou,
ah yes, i misread your post. i am not as proficient in chemicals, as i am geology and mineralogy.
thanks for the reply,
Ezra


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> Stainless (300 series) is the best possible storage. Containers made of 316 in particular.
> 
> Harold



If 300 series stainless resists Nitric Acid, What about it's resistance to Aqua Regia?


----------



## Harold_V (May 17, 2008)

Not sure, but I'd be inclined to suggest it wouldn't be good. I expect AR will dissolve stainless. 

Perhaps Lou or Irons could comment, each having a far better understanding of chemistry than I do. 

I know of stainless and its resistance to nitric from my years of machining experience. Nitric acid is commonly used to passivate stainless, and it is also the alloy of choice for packaging large volumes of nitric. It is commonly sold in 55 gallon stainless barrels. 

Harold


----------



## Lou (May 17, 2008)

Aqua regia will rapidly dissolve any stainless steel.


----------



## Anonymous (May 17, 2008)

Lou said:


> Aqua regia will rapidly dissolve any stainless steel.



That was my understanding ! But, I thought there might be a grade that was different. NOT


----------



## viacin (Oct 15, 2008)

odd question. What if I painted the outside of mason jars with black paint and stored them in the dark. Could I keep my nitric in it? how about the salt byproduct of the cold process? (can't remember the chemical right now, late for work. will update later.) I know the metal lid is a problem, but assume it never touched the lid (i.e. I only fill them up half way and was careful).


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 15, 2008)

viacin said:


> odd question. What if I painted the outside of mason jars with black paint and stored them in the dark. Could I keep my nitric in it? how about the salt byproduct of the cold process? (can't remember the chemical right now, late for work. will update later.) I know the metal lid is a problem, but assume it never touched the lid (i.e. I only fill them up half way and was careful).



The vapors will still corrode the lid and it will drop pieces of metal compounds into your acid thereby contaminating it.

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been using an empty HDPE peroxide bottle. The quart size seems pretty sturdy. I try to only make what I need. And don't store any for very long. Its not ideal but works for now.


----------



## viacin (Oct 15, 2008)

darn those vapors. I didn't think about storing the nitric after making it...slight oversight to say the least. So now I need something by this weekend. I could just buy some hydrogen peroxide, and toss the liquid innards to use the bottles. for $1, it's not a big loss. Does anyone have/know of a list of plastics that are safe for the chemicals that we use?

btw, steve...I PM'ed you a question last week if you remember, and you quickly responded, TY . But I watched your AP video again and saw the answer. Sorry to make you repeat yourself, I did that noob thing again. :|


----------



## butcher (Oct 16, 2008)

I would not store Aqua regia in sealed container it could explode, as gases break down.
I would not put peroxide in it for storage, although it will help to keep the NO2 from gassig out if very pure, 
if you do not have proper bottles to store your nitric in, you can use a bottle clear with a small lid like a gallon jug, make a teflon cork , or use teflon tape and wrap lid well ect, store it in card board box (I use the styrofoam pakage my bottle came in) to protect it from light,
not in any place than can get broken or where some child may get ahold of it, or animal ect may break it,
I would never store these things very long, it is easier to make a batch as needed,
I do not store these inside they will destroy your stuff 
or can be bad for your health.
I will check them to see if they are building pressure by cracking open the lid every so often,
Viacin you might consider building or getting a wood cabnet or metal with a lock storing outside ( I use an old stainless steel cart with plastic pans to store my chemicals out side, again i would not store these acids if you dont need to.also always lable anything you do store it helps later from making costly and dangerous mistakes.
if the acids are weak they store a little easier
these are just my opinions till I learn different


----------



## butcher (Oct 16, 2008)

Viacin my opinion if you do store in nitric in old plastic H2O2 bottle make sure it is weak not concentrated, I woulnt keep it long, you should study these things before attempting to do them as much as you can there are so many dangerous things you are messing with and your youth and Health and safety wasted for a hobby is not worth it,storage containers should be researched before useing or use ones product came in, following storage instructions, do a quick search on chemical resistance ect, also check the MSDS,


----------



## qst42know (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.deepakgroup.com/dfpcl/indchem/IC_NA68.asp

At the bottom of this page, 316 or 304L stainless steel for bulk storage, HDPE is used for small quantities.

Or if you can afford them $100 Teflon bottles.


----------



## viacin (Oct 16, 2008)

butcher said:


> I would not put peroxide in it for storage



No I just want the bottles. H2O2 bottles are dark HDPE, thick walled too. Plus they cost $.50 each at the dollar store. And I'm not making AR. I don't plan on storing much at all, especially for the long term. Just whatever I make that day, plus what I have left over after I go through the process. I wish there was a chemical waste section on the forum, because I don't know what to do with them once I'm done. Hoke recommends pouring them down the drain..lol. Times have changed.

lol butcher, you know you can fit all of your post into one right? You don't have to post twice. If you're like me and forget something you can hit edit and add to it 

Ty for the link qst!


----------



## butcher (Oct 16, 2008)

Just learning computers sorry, will take your advice,I store my nitric in bottles that I bought nitric in years ago,if you are just storing for the day can leave it in mason jar ect a glass lid (I save the broken mason jar bottoms) shield from light.

if you have disolved copper ect in it and finished with it add pieces of steel this will drop the copper and disolve the steel(iron), 

nitric can be evaporated to gas (but then your releasing the BRFC you dread so), 

urea a fertilizer would be a better option for you to neutralize it, caution though lil @ time too much at once will fizz over out of container once neutralized this will release CO2,
making it safer to dispose of, that way EPA and granny will be happy :wink: 
but you might consider using it for another chemical expieriment but that would be another project and more study


----------



## viacin (Oct 16, 2008)

ty for the advice butcher, all of it. You've given me some good ideas these past couple of weeks. How long have you been refining? My guess is years.


----------



## butcher (Oct 18, 2008)

been mining and prospecting panning dredging for quit a few years , but only about three years, of using this type of acid processes, and maybe two learning chemistry I dont really have any formal education, but can learn or do anything I put my mind to, Im stuborn and I stick to it, I am not always the most accurate with my advice and can only give it as I Know it, But I'm only going to give you Advise with your best Interest as my intent.have kinda took interest in you Viacin You seem like such a Bright Young MAN to me, and would sure like to see you have sucess with this and not get Hurt ect.


----------



## viacin (Oct 18, 2008)

well ty butcher. I feel like I'm on a quest of sorts, not just a learning experience. The rain has cleared, the sun is out, and today is looking good. I'm still waiting for my sodium nitrate to come through UPS. Lets hope they deliver on time. If it shows up, today is nitric production day. If not then I may withdraw till next weekend so I can read a bit more and not feel so rushed.

If anything I will be too careful, I hope. I've never been fond of working with chemicals, even bug spray. But I've always loved lab work. I still remember my first chemical set when I was 7. Now I wonder if I may have been better off if I pursued beakers more than girls in my teen years. But then again what would life have been worth living. 

It sounds like you have the gold bug butcher, and that usually means a life full of adventure. I'm sure there is a lot of wisdom behind your words.


----------



## butcher (Oct 19, 2008)

Not Wisdom, just Hardknocks.


----------



## EVO-AU (Oct 28, 2008)

Butcher: Amen to that . Been chasin' rainbows for nigh on to six decades now. I'm still larnin and still seekin. Most interestin' way to live, but what else is there ??? EVO


----------



## viacin (Oct 29, 2008)

just a note, my empty hydrogen peroxid bottles are working great. HDPE with a PP cap. Not bad for $.50 each. Someone has told me that the cap seals will not hold up though. We shall see.


----------

